# Are TMC Channels 329 and 330 Suppose to be in HD?



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Are 329 TMC-W and 340 TMCXW suppose to be in HD? According the Dish website they are for America's Top 250, but they are not showing as HD on my receiver Channel Guide.

Dish HD Channels

HD CHANNELS.
With DISH you get the most HD options. Take a look at the packages below and see what HD channels are available

We have the most HD channels in the industry. Select a package and see all the HD channels that come with it!

America's Top 250

The Movie Channel (West) 
The Movie Channel Xtra (West 

Michael


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Michael1 said:


> Are 329 TMC-W and 340 TMCXW suppose to be in HD? According the Dish website they are for America's Top 250, but they are not showing as HD on my receiver Channel Guide.
> 
> Dish HD Channels
> 
> ...


Those two channels have never been in HD for as long as I've had 'AT250 & HD'. The combination of AT250 "AND" HD 'will' activate the ENCORE HD feed. It appears the web site is/may be in error.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Certainly a mistake, at least as it stands up till now.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate the feedback.

Michael


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Michael1 said:


> Are 329 TMC-W and 340 TMCXW suppose to be in HD? According the Dish website they are for America's Top 250, but they are not showing as HD on my receiver Channel Guide.
> 
> Dish HD Channels
> 
> ...


I think you must subscribe to Showtime or EAP to get them.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I think you must subscribe to Showtime or EAP to get them.


It looks like they are an AT250 (or greater) exclusive as you get the East Coast (no West Coast) feeds of those channels when subscribing to Showtime or AEP (America's Everything Pack). TMC (East) does appear to be offered in HD (if we can believe the web site ) when subscribing to Showtime or AEP.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Those two channels (329 and 330) are not in HD for anyone on Dish.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The western versions of TMC, TMCXW, and Encore are in the AT250 package and are not in HD. An exception for Encore E HD was made for AT250 subs, but no exception was made for the TMC channels.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

The website has got quite a few mistakes...all of these that they don't carry in HD are listed on that page http://www.dish.com/entertainment/channels/#high-definition 

ABC Family HD
Encore West HD
Fox Movie Channel HD
Disney East HD
Disney West HD
DisneyXD HD
HBO2 West HD
TMC West HD
TMC Xtra West HD
TV Land HD
Also missing from that list is the channels DISH carries in HD only such as HBO Zone and HDNet. Over on the Cinemax page here it is listing MoreMAX as available in HD when it is not.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

There is speculation that those channels will all be in HD soon. The speculation is based from the other site, the owner there specifically telling Dish they in error on the webpage. In the past he says they would have fixed it, this time they just said thanks, still no changes. In addition, a remark was made by Dish at CES that (among other things) we would see some "Magic" from Dish. Could that be interpreted they have reached an agreement with Disney? All speculation.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> There is speculation that those channels will all be in HD soon. The speculation is based from the other site, the owner there specifically telling Dish they in error on the webpage. In the past he says they would have fixed it, this time they just said thanks, still no changes. In addition, a remark was made by Dish at CES that (among other things) we would see some "Magic" from Dish. Could that be interpreted they have reached an agreement with Disney? All speculation.


I'm not real fond of Showtime. Or TMC.


----------

